# Ghost Calling (*22899) Repeatedly Upon Restart - Now Battery Not Lasting As Long & Phone Getting Warm



## Dankees (Mar 28, 2012)

So, my phone had been randomly shutting down (and it has been happening more lately).

Yesterday, it shutdown twice. Upon restarting, it dialed *22899 - and I don't believe it fully completed its objective. My PRL number updated to 52686 (my wife's phone still shows 15098).

I added that phone number (*22899) as a contact and I manually dialed that number and let it does its thing. I restarted, and it still dialed the number again.

Then, I restarted again (a few times), and it hasn't happened since.

I have noticed that my phone seems to be a bit warmer than it had been before, and my JuiceDefender Ultimate (which showed my battery as being at around 2.00x, sometimes lower, sometimes higher) is now around 1.70x.

Is there something wrong with my phone?

http://www.Twitter.com/GalaxyNexusNews

Dan


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Are you rooted? What ROM are you using? Stock or Custom? Any tweaks that are included in the ROM or otherwise? What about your kernel? OC/UV? Governor being used?

Need a little bit more info about what you are running if you want some help.


----------



## Dankees (Mar 28, 2012)

I haven't rooted my phone. I assume I am running all of the normal things that came in the phone.

I use Go Launcher EX, which I have been doing from the start.


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Then you're completely stock. Hmm. I had this happen to me when I had a bad flash of a theme, but that's obviously not the case for you. I would try doing a factory reset and see if the problem persists. I would do the alternate method.

Here's what you do: http://support.verizonwireless.com/clc/devices/knowledge_base.html?id=51446

NOTE: This will wipe EVERYTHING (apps, contacts, messages, music, movies) that is saved directly to your phone. Make a backup of everything you want to keep first.


----------



## Dankees (Mar 28, 2012)

Will I need to re-download everything, and re-organize everything?

Can this happen every month?


----------



## Dankees (Mar 28, 2012)

Now, my battery just went from 76% to 68% in one hour, without even turning on the screen one time...?


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

You'll need an app like BadAss Battery Monitor or BetterBatteryStats to tell you what app and/or wakelock you may have going on.


----------



## Dankees (Mar 28, 2012)

This is weird, now, my battery just dropped 20% in less than an hour. I can't seem to stay connected to my company's Wi-Fi.

This all started happening yesterday after this Ghost Dialing crap!


----------



## ChrisPSU (Oct 17, 2011)

My phone ghost called that number when I was on stock but unlocked. It stopped after I manually called. Have not had this problem since after flashing many roms

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Dankees (Mar 28, 2012)

It actually happened one time after I manually called. Now, it has stopped. However, my battery isn't as good as it was before. JuiceDefender shows my battery is now running around 1.71x - it used to be around 2.00x - what the hell?

Also, it won't stay connected to my company's Wi-Fi - it keeps saying it is out of range. That's a new thing.


----------



## RMarkwald (Oct 19, 2011)

You don't want to manually call **22899, as when you power down/up it will check your PRL and update as needed. I've seen where this happens and it messes up the SIM card. You can remove the battery, reseat the SIM card, and power it back up. Since you aren't rooted, my prior suggestions of an app to see what is going on won't work due to needing Superuser permissions. You best bet is doing a factory reset as stated prior.

Wifi won't be affected when dialing **22899.

I have seen where my phone will dial this on it's own, very intermittent and random, but caused no other issues.


----------



## Dankees (Mar 28, 2012)

So, if I remove the battery, how do I reset the SIM Card? Is resetting the SIM Card bad? Will I have to reconfigure many other things at that point? Thank you for all your help!


----------



## SLaGG3r (Jun 29, 2011)

I just had to reset my sim/prl when I bought my phone . Take out battery and sim card for about 45 seconds and hold power down for 20 seconds while everything is out . Then put it all back and power up . Your sin should then reset your Prl if that doesn't work maybe someone else can add to this
Edit . Didn't see one other post . I would also try a factory reset . If your worried about pictures just back up your stuff on your PC. If nothing after all of that then I'd go into a store


----------



## Rythmyc (Jul 23, 2011)

Take your phone back to Verizon. It's under warranty. I wouldn't deal with that.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## hazard209 (Aug 1, 2011)

Rythmyc said:


> Take your phone back to Verizon. It's under warranty. I wouldn't deal with that.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


True but the first thing Verizon's gonna do is boot into the bootloader, go to recovery, do a factory reset and then hand it back to you and say "fixed". Might as well cut out the middle man.


----------

